# any ideas on how to encourage my black male to spawn?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

my other males have no problem, just this black one who did do the job a month ago...my idea is to use another male and a ripe female and after releasing the ripe female and watching for her eggspot to swell up when in the presence of the male, im going to remove her and place her in a jar in the black male's tank...she'll want to spawn and he wont be able to resist that as i saw him trying his luck with the blue female who didnt like him.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thought you had enough of this breeding crap...er, stuff?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

winners never quit, and quitters never win.

ive had 2 spawns this week, what makes you think im going to give this up?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know...maybe this:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/thinking-ive-had-enough-71666.html


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

sharkettelaw said:


> , what makes you think im going to give this up?


Your thread about wanting to quit and your near daily threads about failures and injuries to your fish...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although the actual breeding of fish is simple;they will or they won't,the betta and its hospitality lend another element to breeding.I'm well aware you know how to and are conditioning them,but a real time line is not feasible with nature.I would leave the male in sight(seperated) of your female(s) for an extended period of time.Let him build nest for a month or so.It won't hurt him and may help him mature and be more "focused" when the time comes.
None of my breeding fish will kill each other so it is easy to sit back and watch.You need to keep them seperated longer and more often IMO.Sit back and watch,and once a month give one or two a try.
On another note with fresh batches of fry; you know it is not long before the males have to be seperated from each other?What are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

thats a good idea. im going to jar the males and give them to the petshops and to whoever else may want them. over here there isnt much choice or nice selection and given the specific colour and finnage im breeding for, i imagine i'll find homes for them fairly quickly. i may even keep one or two as pets. im setting up another 30+ tanks to do this on a larger scale ...i sat down and thought about it long and hard and well, ive come to realise my failures were my own fault for interferring too much. .


----------



## drakegonnon123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Did You Say Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

